# Digital Anzeige im EX-Bereich



## SPS_Step (5 März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe eine Anlage wo im EX-Bereich (Atex II Zone 1) eine 7 Segment Anzeige verbaut ist. Diese ist ausgelegt nach Atex II 2G. 

Nun ist diese Anzeige leider defekt und ich suche einen Ersatz. Am liebsten wäre mir eine digitale Anzeige per Profinet (eine S7-1500 ist verbaut), allerdings gehen die Standard HMI's und Anzeigen nur bis Atex II 3G -> also für die Zone 2. 

Habt ihr eine Idee oder einen Vorschlag um dieses Problem zu lösen? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein passendes für ein HMI oder ähnliches? Die Eigensicherheit des Stromkreises ist mir bewusst, genauso auch das die Einbauweise (druckfestes Gehäuse) beachtet werden muss.

Die Anzeige dient lediglich der Anzeige und muss keine weiteren Aufgaben erfüllen.


Vielen Dank.


----------



## rehmaster (10 September 2021)

Wenn es kein Problem ist dann Setz die Anzeige doch hinter eine (Plexi)Glasscheibe sodass die Anzeige selbst außerhalb des EX-Bereichs sitzt. So mach ich das wenn ich Lackieranlagen auf LED umrüste. Ist wesentlich günstiger und das Produkt lebt aufgrund der besseren Wärmeabfuhr, geringeren Lüftfeuchte usw. länger


----------

